# You Get One More Completed Work



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

You get one more completed work by a composer of your choosing (dead or alive). Your only choice is what genre that work will be in. It doesn't have to be a genre that your choice has previously composed in or even invented in their lifetime, and we treat unfinished works as extraneous to the question for the purposes of this thread.

For example, these are what I would desire most from a handful of composers:

Bach: a string quartet
Mahler: an opera
Brahms: a 4th piano sonata
Schumann: a 2nd piano concerto
Bruckner: a set of organ chorales

Etc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The great Verdi, more chamber works and perhaps some string symphonies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A Brahms clarinet concerto.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Symphonies in particular by:
Bruckner
Mahler
Janacek
Nielsen
Sibelius
Shosty

Piano concertos by:
Scriabin
late Wagner

Extra string quintet by:
Schubert


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I've always yearned to hear a Sibelius 'cello concerto. And another piano concerto each from Brahms, Ravel, and the already-mentioned Schumann. Another violin concerto from Dvorak. Anything orchestral by a late-period Bela Bartok.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

A Schubert piano concerto, or at least a concertante piece for piano and orchestra.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Beethoven - Große Fuge No. 2 for piano quartet (piano and string trio)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A *Varèse* work and I will give him only a title, he can work out the rest - *Alchimie*


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

A multi-movement chamber symphony from Wagner, in the spirit of the Siegfried Idyll.

A Beethoven cello concerto. I don't care if it's placed as op. 1b or op. 136... any style of his could have worked.

A piano concerto written by Schubert sometime between 1825 and his death. Or if I can really fantasize, a piano concerto written just before Schubert's death in 1880.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Beethoven: late period String Quintet w/2 cellos
Debussy: His 4th trio from his planned six chamber works.

"As Debussy wrote in the manuscript of his violin sonata, he wrote that the 4th sonata should include, *oboe, horn, and harpsichord*, and the fifth for trumpet, clarinet, bassoon and piano.

For the final and sixth sonata, Debussy envisioned: "a concerto where the sonorites of the "various instruments" combine, with the gracious assistance of the double bass", making the instrumentation:

Flute
Oboe
Clarinet
Bassoon
Horn
Trumpet
Harp
Piano
Harpsichord
Violin
Viola
Cello
Double bass"

Mahler: an opera
Wagner: to be expected, a mature Wagner symphony.

Out of all of these, I want the Debussy trio for oboe, horn, and harpsichord the most!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just a simple exchange:

Hey* Brahms*! Burn the damn Double Concerto and in its place write an epic* cello concerto.* You yourself admired the Dvorak Cello Concerto. So now's your big chance to top him!!

One more work? Okay. You did a great job writing 2 autumnal Clarinet Sonatas.
So how about one more clarinet sonata?
Should be easy. Just close your eyes, think of Clara and here it comes!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Weston said:


> Beethoven - Große Fuge No. 2 for piano quartet (piano and string trio)


Weston, you just blew my mind. A _second_ Große Fuge?! Yes, please.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did anyone mention a 10th Beethoven symphony?

Also, a second Beethoven opera would be nice.


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

10th Beethoven symphony or 6th Piano concerto Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll second the Beethoven cello concerto and a Schubert piano concerto.

I'd love a cello concerto or another sinfonia concertante from Mozart.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I love the sounds produced by the oboe and consider Ravel to be one of the most melodic of composers. Combine the two and I imagine the result would be heavenly, so Ravel's Oboe Concerto for me.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

A couple of you already said it: a Mahler opera.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Florestan said:


> Did anyone mention a 10th Beethoven symphony?


Isn't there an outline for one? I thought I had heard a first movement but maybe I'm thinking of Mahler's 10th. If I'm remembering correctly the "completed" movement isn't much to write home about, but then Beethoven tweaked so much what we have extant would be too early to tell what it might have become.

So, yeah - a Beethoven 10th would still be nice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Templeton said:


> I love the sounds produced by the oboe and consider Ravel to be one of the most melodic of composers. Combine the two and I imagine the result would be heavenly, so Ravel's Oboe Concerto for me.


Yes! His oboe solos in Le Tombeau de Couperin are beguiling! An oboe concerto. Yes!


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

Another Wagner opera. Parsifal is one of the greatest things ever written, and you can hear throughout his works how he matured as a composer. God only knows how much greater another opera would have been.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Lots of good suggestions listed above. 

I'm not sure what else I can add

A Ravel violin concerto
Mentioned here and numerous other threads, a Beethoven cello concerto
A Schubert concerto
A Sibelius piano concerto, though the aforementioned cello concerto might be a better idea since he was a string player.
A Britten symphony, that's not called A Cello Symphony
A Grieg violin concerto
A Vaughn Williams violin concerto longer than The Lark Ascending

Plus completed and finished and revised and not burned
Mahler 10
Schubert 8
Sibelius 8


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Vaughan Williams Fantasia for Viola and Orchestra
Sibelius Cor Anglais concerto
Debussy Nocturne for flute and vibraphone


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Mozart*- A late violin or cello concerto... or another opera
*JS Bach*- A cello concerto and another mass
*Beethoven*- Another (late) piano concerto or another symphony... or a clarinet quartet/quintet
*Schubert*- A cycle of orchestral lieder, a piano concerto
*Haydn*- Another oratorio
*Handel*- A suite for unaccompanied violin... or cello
*Wagner*- A symphony... and another opera


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Obviously I'm gonna say another 9 Beethoven symphonies, another 9 Dvorak symphonies (they were getting better and better) and a Wagner 4 symphony cycle (I reckon more would be boring).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Weston said:


> Isn't there an outline for one? I thought I had heard a first movement but maybe I'm thinking of Mahler's 10th. If I'm remembering correctly the "completed" movement isn't much to write home about, but then Beethoven tweaked so much what we have extant would be too early to tell what it might have become.
> 
> So, yeah - a Beethoven 10th would still be nice.


As I recall, there is not enough of Beethoven's work on a tenth to prepare a performing edition. When you listen to what is called the tenth, it is not Beethoven. But with Mahler, the tenth is mostly Mahler. I read that even with the several different completions of Mahler's tenth, there is little variation, suggesting that what Mahler left us was close to complete.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Am I even close in thinking that a Mahler opera might sound like Wagner and a Wagner symphony might sound like Mahler?

IF so, then lets just have Wagler or Mahner (or maybe Wagnhler or Mahlgner), and then we have both symphonies and operas by this combined composer.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Liszt: a 2nd piano sonata!!!


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought that the OP intended an extra work by one composer of our choosing, not several composers.

I'd choose an opera by Schubert, strictly on the basis that it had a decent libretto if that could be weaved into the fantasy as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A new Wagner opera in which the Nibelungen emerge victorious and appoint Donald Trump Emperor of Die Welt!!!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Am I even close in thinking that a Mahler opera might sound like Wagner and a Wagner symphony might sound like Mahler?


Mahler was influenced by Wagner (who wasn't?) but had a distinctive voice of his own. It would be hard to mistake one for the other.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

A symphony from Bartok


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Another symphony from Elgar, let him finish his third symphony.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

This is such a cool thread. For me this is a toss up between Beethoven 10 and Mahler 11.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> A Vaughn Williams violin concerto longer than The Lark Ascending


He did write one, it's called the Concerto Accademico, and it's very good. Rob Cowan dragged it into the light in his BBC Radio 3 programme a few months ago, in an excellent performance by James Buswell, which comes on the same disk as Previn's symphony 2 & in his box set.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A Mendelssohn piano sonata.


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Another stage work by Bartok 
Wagner symphony


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Bax opera. Libretto: Tolkien's "Narn i Chîn Húrin" or the story of Beren and Lúthien. 


Geek check!


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

A Grosso Symphony from Beethoven


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

More Bellini operas


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes!

- Beethoven: A 10th Symphony or a 6th Piano Concerto
- Brahms: A 3rd Piano Concerto

and I'm *shocked* that only one person requested this (StlukesguildOhio),

- J.S. Bach: another grand sacred work in the likes of Mass in B Minor or another Passion!

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Yes!
> 
> - Beethoven: A 10th Symphony or a 6th Piano Concerto
> - Brahms: A 3rd Piano Concerto
> ...


 According to the critics at the time of its first performances, Beethoven's 10th had already been written as Brahms' First Symphony!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well if I can't have symphony No.105 by the master then I shall request a Schubert Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

It has to be another Mozart opera.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Debussy: a second string quartet


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Organ concertos by J.S. Bach.
Harpsichord concertos by Telemann.
Keyboard pieces by Vivaldi.
5th Symphony by Brahms.
Piano concerto by Debussy.
Piano concerto by Satie.
String quartet by Scriabin.
Cello concerto by Bartók.
Clarinet concerto by Stravinsky.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I have to cheat and be specific:

Haydn: Completion of Trilogy: The Judgement Oratorio

Bach: St. Luke Passion


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Mahler's _Requiem._

Brahms 5th Symphony.

Wagner - Symphony No. 2

Beethoven - Cello Concerto

Mozart - Great Mass in B minor


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

jdec said:


> Mahler's _Requiem._


The 9th Symphony is Mahler's Requiem.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Wagner Symphony
Mahler Symphony 10 or opera
Sibelius 8
Bruckner 9
Dvorak 10th Symphony, to see how his greatly matured musical style since the 9th symphony would come out in abstract music
A mature Richard Strauss symphony. We have an alpine symphony, but I would love to see purely abstract music for large orchestra out of Strauss free from extra-musical constraints.
Elgar 3rd symphony
I'll stop now


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Symphonic Variations on a theme by Beethoven (Eroica), by (a 50 years old) MOZART!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

LOLWUT said:


> The 9th Symphony is Mahler's Requiem.


Not by definition. I wan't a real _Mass_ for the dead.


----------



## LOLWUT (Oct 12, 2016)

jdec said:


> Not by definition. I wan't a real _Mass_ for the dead.


Give me a break.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> According to the critics at the time of its first performances, Beethoven's 10th had already been written as Brahms' First Symphony!


Well the critics can harp all they want. Anytime I do an Amazon search for Beethoven's 10th it always comes up, "No results found."

V


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

LOLWUT said:


> Give me a break.


I want what I want. Period. You choose whatever you want.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Those who mentioned Beethoven's mysteriously missing cello concerto are entirely correct. Where is it? Who has purloined it and hidden it away? What punishment do the malefactors deserve?


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

One more Bruckner Symphony or a grand Symphony from Faure. 
I would never hesitate to say another Brahms Symphony either


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jdec said:


> Not by definition. I wan't a real _Mass_ for the dead.


Neither is Brahm's German Requiem. So I guess the term is sometimes used loosely.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Well the critics can harp all they want. Anytime I do an Amazon search for Beethoven's 10th it always comes up, "No results found."
> 
> V


At the time of first performances, one critic (Eduard Hanslick?) went nuts calling the Brahms 1, Beethoven's 10th.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Mozart

a full scale ballet in his 36th year.

failing that another opera or requiem completion


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on you post 1950 people? what - nobody want another electronic study by stockhausen? another gorecki symphony perhaps?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Florestan said:


> Am I even close in thinking that a Mahler opera might sound like Wagner and a Wagner symphony might sound like Mahler?
> 
> IF so, then lets just have Wagler or Mahner (or maybe Wagnhler or Mahlgner), and then we have both symphonies and operas by this combined composer.


Very possible. I love the prologue of Gotterdammerung because it reminds me of a Mahler orchestral song cycle.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

stomanek said:


> Come on you post 1950 people? what - nobody want another electronic study by stockhausen? another gorecki symphony perhaps?


If it was as wonderful as Gorecki's symphony #3, certainly!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Maurice Ravel -- a symphony.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I think that an Impressionist symphony from Debussy would have been stunning. La Mer is probably the closest thing we have to one. Debussy did write a symphony but it is a late Romantic symphony that he wrote at age 18. 
On the topic of Impressionism, I really, REALLY wish Tchaikovsky would have survived into the 20th century. He was generally open-minded when it came to music from other places and cultures, and I would have given an arm and a leg to hear him write something based on French impressionism. (I feel another thread topic coming on.)
A requiem from Tchaikovsky would also have been amazing. His Pathetique symphony is generally considered his requiem but I'm talking about a "standard" requiem with symphonic and choral forces.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> A symphony from Bartok


Well, we do have the Concerto for Orchestra, which is a symphony in all but name, don't you think?

It would have been great if he could have given us a seventh string quartet. My understanding is that he was working on a seventh quartet when he died.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Another quiet work from John Cage.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> I think that an Impressionist symphony from Debussy would have been stunning. La Mer is probably the closest thing we have to one. Debussy did write a symphony but it is a late Romantic symphony that he wrote at age 18.


A symphony by Debussy definitely would be great! I agree with you that La Mer comes close to being a symphony. I also think that Images Pour Orchestra, especially Iberia, comes pretty close too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Aaron Copland, How about composing "Appalachian Winter"?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Another quiet work from John Cage.


I can spare 5 minutes from my posting duties to listen.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> At the time of first performances, one critic (Eduard Hanslick?) went nuts calling the Brahms 1, Beethoven's 10th.


That is funny. I never knew that.



stomanek said:


> Come on you post 1950 people? what - nobody want another electronic study by stockhausen? another gorecki symphony perhaps?


I am not familiar with any other of Gorecki's symphonyies. Are any of them almost as good or even half as good as the third?

V


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Beethoven: 2nd violin concerto 

Prokofiev: viola concerto 

Liszt: more late chamber music


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bluecrab said:


> Well, we do have the Concerto for Orchestra, which is a symphony in all but name, don't you think?
> 
> It would have been great if he could have given us a seventh string quartet. My understanding is that he was working on a seventh quartet when he died.


That was also my understanding on the Concerto for Orchestra, I love that work!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Stavrogin said:


> Beethoven: 2nd violin concerto


Yes, it is too bad that Beethoven never wrote a second violin concerto! Unfortunately, his (first and only) violin concerto didn't go over very well at the premiere. Perhaps that experience discouraged him from writing another one.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish Beethoven had had another go at opera, with his 9th symphony and Missa Solemnis behind him and Weber on the scene. He could even have lived to see the rise of Wagner. Wagner, on the other hand, might have lived to write post-Bruckner, pre-Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

A Wagner song cycle of greater scope and inspiration than Wesendonck Lieder (which I don't _dislike_, but ehhhhh).

I'm tempted to vote for the symphony, but I've come to cherish Wagner's relatively small output of traditional vocal music too much. Siegfried's Notung lied might be my favorite song period; I've probably whistled Westwärts schweift der Blick, the opening seconds of Tristan, more than I've enjoyed the entirety of other operas.

I'm slowly discovering a wealth of hidden melodies in the talk-singing Wagner that comprises most of Wagner, but sometimes it makes me feel like a little kid watching musicals again, wondering with frustration "why can't they just talk?!" Except instead I'm screaming "why can't they just sing?!"


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Neither is Brahm's German Requiem. So I guess the term is sometimes used loosely.


I'm afraid you are wrong my friend. Brahms's IS a Requiem by definition (unlike Mahler's 9th Symphony).

"_Requiem is also used to describe any sacred composition that sets to music religious texts which would be appropriate at a funeral, or to describe such compositions for liturgies other than the Roman Catholic Mass. Among the earliest examples of this type are the German settings composed in the 17th century by Heinrich Schütz and Michael Praetorius, whose works are Lutheran adaptations of the Roman Catholic requiem, and which provided inspiration for the mighty German Requiem by Brahms.[7]_"


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Bettina said:


> Yes, it is too bad that Beethoven never wrote a second violin concerto! Unfortunately, his (first and only) violin concerto didn't go over very well at the premiere. Perhaps that experience discouraged him from writing another one.


I think Beethoven knew the quality of his violin concerto - if he'd had a commission I am sure he would have composed a very fine work - though it's hard to imagine anything that would equal what he did compose.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jdec said:


> I'm afraid you are wrong my friend. Brahms's IS a Requiem by definition (unlike Mahler's 9th Symphony).
> 
> "_Requiem is also used to describe any sacred composition that sets to music religious texts which would be appropriate at a funeral, or to describe such compositions for liturgies other than the Roman Catholic Mass. Among the earliest examples of this type are the German settings composed in the 17th century by Heinrich Schütz and Michael Praetorius, whose works are Lutheran adaptations of the Roman Catholic requiem, and which provided inspiration for the mighty German Requiem by Brahms.[7]_"


No, I am not wrong! Neither of us is wrong. There is apparently more than one definition of requiem. I went off the first definition that came up on Google:



> A Requiem or Requiem Mass, also known as Mass for the dead (Latin: Missa pro defunctis) or Mass of the dead (Latin: Missa defunctorum), is a Mass in the Catholic Church offered for the repose of the soul or souls of one or more deceased persons, using a particular form of the Roman Missal.


Notice the definition you posted says, "is also used." That is what I was meant when I said, "I guess the term is sometimes used loosely."


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> No, I am not wrong!


Well, yes I still think you are because you stated that Brahm's requiem was not a 'requiem' by definition. According to dictionaries it is:

requiem 
Also found in: Thesaurus, Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.
req·ui·em (rĕk′wē-əm, rē′kwē-)
n.
1. Requiem Roman Catholic Church
a. A mass for a deceased person.
b. A musical composition for such a mass.
*2. A hymn, composition, or service for the dead.*

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/requiem

requiem
NOUN

1(especially in the Roman Catholic Church) a Mass for the repose of the souls of the dead.
'a requiem was held for the dead queen'
[as modifier] 'a requiem mass'
More example sentencesSynonyms
*1.1 A musical composition setting parts of a requiem Mass, or of a similar character.*
'Fauré's Requiem'
More example sentences
1.2An act or token of remembrance.
'he designed the epic as a requiem for his wife'

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/requiem

One more...

Full Definition of requiem
1
: a mass for the dead
2
a : a solemn chant (as a dirge) for the repose of the dead
b : something that resembles such a solemn chant
3
a : a musical setting of the mass for the dead
b : a musical composition in honor of the dead

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/requiem


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ I am not going to argue the point any further. I said we are both right. It really depends on the definition used and which site provides a definitive definition.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I said we are both right.


Again sorry, but saying that Brahms requiem is not a requiem by definition, is wrong.



Florestan said:


> It really depends on the definition used and which site provides a definitive definition.


Well, definitions of Requiem in the Oxford dictionary, Cambridge dictionary, Britannica Encyclopedia, and several more trusted sources fit Brahms work as a Requiem.

I won't argue the point any further either.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Yes, it is too bad that Beethoven never wrote a second violin concerto! Unfortunately, his (first and only) violin concerto didn't go over very well at the premiere. Perhaps that experience discouraged him from writing another one.


 The incredible lyric beauty of the violin concerto's slow movement and also the magnificently lyrical violin solo from the Sanctus in the Missa Solemnis tell me that another Beethoven Violin Concerto would have been special.

Yes! Yes! Another Beethoven violin concerto!! Definitely!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I agree! The incredible lyric beauty of the violin concerto's slow movement and also the magnificently lyrical violin solo in the Missa Solemnis!
> 
> Yes! Yes! Another Beethoven violin concerto!! Definitely!


There's also Beethoven's two Romances for violin and orchestra! Beautiful--and pithy!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> There's also Beethoven's two Romances for violin and orchestra! Beautiful--and pithy!


Yes! They are usually included as fillers for the Violin Concerto on CDs.

A second Beethoven Violin Concerto! If only we could bring these great composers back from the dead!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another work? 

How about Debussy visiting Mykonos and writing a lilting, kaleidoscopic 6 minute piano piece about it?


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Florestan said:


> ^ I am not going to argue the point any further. I said we are both right. It really depends on the definition used and which site provides a definitive definition.


My understanding is that the term "Requiem" has been broadened to include music beyond the original meaning of a Requiem as understood in the RC Church, i.e. as a mass for a recently deceased person. For quite some time now it has included music that may be used either in a Church or in a concert as a memorial for a large group of dead people (e.g. Britten's War Requiem), or as music with the aim of providing comfort to the living relatives of a recently deceased person at a funeral (e.g. Brahms German Requiem).

Brahms' work draws on various Biblical texts (Old and New Testament) but it quite definitely does not aim to act as a mass for any deceased person. This is partly because Brahms was probably an agnostic and wouldn't have wanted to produce anything with strong religious connotations. In any case, as far as I'm aware, Lutherans (of which he was a nominal member) and various other Protestant denominations don't believe that there is any point in offering prayers for the dead because, as they see it, once you're dead you're entirely in God's hand and nothing done by humans can affect the situation. The RC Church sees things differently, hence the reason why Requiems were invented in the first place, as a way of assisting the deceased into hopefully a better place beyond, at least eventually.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sure nice to find *most* of the time, "You get one more completed work" on this thread.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyhow, Mozart was quite successful writing string quintets. I would argue, he was better at writing string quintets than string quartets.

So I wonder, what would a string sextet by Mozart sound like?

I would do anything to hear that!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

A mature opera by Schubert.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Beethoven, how about a "Sunlight" Piano Sonata. D Major, of course!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Hey Beethoven, how about a "Sunlight" Piano Sonata. D Major, of course!


That would be great! The last movement of the Pastoral symphony is a bit like that. Sunshine and calm after the storm.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Handel: more concerti grossi. Op. 3 and 6 were just not enough.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Yes! They are usually included as fillers for the Violin Concerto on CDs.
> 
> A second Beethoven Violin Concerto! If only we could bring these great composers back from the dead!


Yes! Instead of "the Walking Dead" you could have the "Composing Dead". And to perform the completed works, we could resurrect the likes of Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Birgit Nillson, and Fisher-Dieskau for "Zombie Idol" to perfom them!

 And just in time for Halloween


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Hey Beethoven, how about a "Sunlight" Piano Sonata. D Major, of course!


Cute idea. Of course the name "moonlight"was bestowed by someone other than Beethoven, so I guess you're free to call any of his sonatas "sunlight." I can imagine the music histories of the future: "This work was dubbed 'sunlight' by a now-forgotten crank who may not have realized he was two centuries too late to make the name stick."


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Brahms*

Just one more string sextet or a piano quartet, I'm not ask for much, am I now?


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Sure nice to find *most* of the time, "You get one more completed work" on this thread.


..........................................


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Sonata said:


> Yes! Instead of "the Walking Dead" you could have the "Composing Dead". And to perform the completed works, we could resurrect the likes of Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Birgit Nillson, and Fisher-Dieskau for "Zombie Idol" to perfom them!
> 
> And just in time for Halloween


The de(composing) dead.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Anyhow, Mozart was quite successful writing string quintets.* I would argue, he was better at writing string quintets than string quartets.
> *
> So I wonder, what would a string sextet by Mozart sound like?
> 
> I would do anything to hear that!


That's not quite true - He wrote 2 legendary quintets and a couple of good ones. But composed probably 10 top class string quartets. K516 is of course one of the jewels in his chamber music crown.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin - anything orchestral wouldve been totally awesome


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

DeepR said:


> Scriabin - anything orchestral wouldve been totally awesome


It's too bad that Scriabin never completed Mysterium. The performance would have been incredible (I hope the world wouldn't have ended, though...)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Stavrogin said:


> Beethoven: 2nd violin concerto


definitely! It should be post-Grosse Fuge though!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> definitely! It should be post-Grosse Fuge though!


considering it's one last work it actually would be post Grosse Fuge of course!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Razumovskymas said:


> considering it's one last work it actually would be post Grosse Fuge of course!


By that logic, we couldn't ask for two last works, because one wouldn't be the last.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

KenOC said:


> By that logic, we couldn't ask for two last works, because one wouldn't be the last.


Yes, but we could ask Beethoven for one last work--and then for an alternative finale to that work. He's proven that he's willing to comply with such requests!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bettina said:


> Yes, but we could ask Beethoven for one last work--and then for an alternative finale to that work. He's proven that he's willing to comply with such requests!


Great idea! And we could ask for alternative versions of the other movements as well. That would do the trick!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about one complete symphony by Mussorgsky?


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Great idea! And we could ask for alternative versions of the other movements as well. That would do the trick!


And then Liszt could do a solo piano transcription to complete the proces!


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> A mature opera by Schubert.


Oh no. From what I've read, he'd already given too much of his short life to composing unsuccessful operas.

So, I say, don't waste your time, Franz! Some more settings of the poetry of Heine should be your priority. Beat Schumann to Dichterliebe. And ignore those requests to make the song cycle orchestral in the broadly expressive late Romantic style. Your genius is for the intimate, the lyrical, the subtle - just the two performers in deep sympathy with one are the most powerful exponents of your sort of magic.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

jenspen said:


> Oh no. From what I've read, he'd already given too much of his short life to composing unsuccessful operas.
> 
> So, I say, don't waste your time, Franz! Some more settings of the poetry of Heine should be your priority. Beat Schumann to Dichterliebe. And ignore those requests to make the song cycle orchestral in the broadly expressive late Romantic style. Your genius is for the intimate, the lyrical, the subtle - just the two performers in deep sympathy with one are the most powerful exponents of your sort of magic.


I tend to agree about Schubert and opera, but why do we need more songs from him? He was beginning to do some strikingly original things with large instrumental forms; the 9th symphony is unlike any other symphony, the late piano sonatas are unique and profound, and the last string quartet and string quintet are amazing. I'd like more of those.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I tend to agree about Schubert and opera, but why do we need more songs from him? He was beginning to do some strikingly original things with large instrumental forms; the 9th symphony is unlike any other symphony, the late piano sonatas are unique and profound, and the last string quartet and string quintet are amazing. I'd like more of those.


Agreed. More chamber music from Schubert please. He only gave us 2.5 piano trios. And the string quintet is amazing, so another would do very nicely.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

jenspen said:


> Oh no. From what I've read, he'd already given too much of his short life to composing unsuccessful operas.
> 
> So, I say, don't waste your time, Franz! Some more settings of the poetry of Heine should be your priority. Beat Schumann to Dichterliebe. And ignore those requests to make the song cycle orchestral in the broadly expressive late Romantic style. Your genius is for the intimate, the lyrical, the subtle - just the two performers in deep sympathy with one are the most powerful exponents of your sort of magic.


He was hardly "wasting his time" writing operas. I for one really like Alfonso und Estrella and Fierrabras.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

senza sordino said:


> Agreed. More chamber music from Schubert please. He only gave us 2.5 piano trios. And the string quintet is amazing, so another would do very nicely.


I couldn't agree more with you and Woodduck about the chamber music and another piano sonata. But I was restricted to "one more" and, after considering the three options, went for another song cycle.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Chronochromie said:


> He was hardly "wasting his time" writing operas. I for one really like Alfonso und Estrella and Fierrabras.


I am sure that if he had lived for another 10 years he would have written at least one war horse.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

jenspen said:


> *Oh no. From what I've read, he'd already given too much of his short life to composing unsuccessful operas. *
> 
> So, I say, don't waste your time, Franz! Some more settings of the poetry of Heine should be your priority. Beat Schumann to Dichterliebe. And ignore those requests to make the song cycle orchestral in the broadly expressive late Romantic style. Your genius is for the intimate, the lyrical, the subtle - just the two performers in deep sympathy with one are the most powerful exponents of your sort of magic.


Fierrabas has some superb music in it and some fine arias, ensembles - but yes - he was no Mozart when it came to opera - if you think Mozart had composed 4 of his great operas by 31 (the age at which Schubert died)

i think a violin or piano concerto from schubert would have been a nice addition to his achievements and I believe he would have composed a major work.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

stomanek said:


> Fierrabas has some superb music in it and some fine arias, ensembles - but yes - he was no Mozart when it came to opera - if you think Mozart had composed 4 of his great operas by 31 (the age at which Schubert died)


There are at least no secco recitatives in Schubert´s operas.
Puccini was 35 when Manon Lescaut had its premier.
Donizetti was born the same year as Schubert Anna Bolena had its premier first 2 years after Schubert´s death.
Richard Strauss was 41 when Salome had its premier.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

George Gershwin's Symphony.

Elgar's The Last Judgment, completing the Apostles and Kingdom trilogy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A Boston Common Piano Sonata by Ives as a supplement to his Concord Sonata.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would like another Violin Concerto by Mendelssohn, though I think somehow, it's wishful thinking.

I know I'm not too swift, but none of these completed works are ever really going to get done are they??


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I would like another Violin Concerto by Mendelssohn, though I think somehow, it's wishful thinking.


I heard Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto today and thought of the occasional thread here where people identify composers who wrote the best tunes. Mendelssohn is seldom mentioned. But Good Lord, that guy could spin a tune!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A nice piano concerto by maestro Verdi.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

A piano trio by Béla Bartók would be nice.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

A work for organ and orchestra by Olivier Messiaen. He wrote brilliantly for both, it's a small shame he never combined the two.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I love the music of the Russian composer Dmitri Bortniansky (1751-1825) and would love to hear a big, long, Italianate (he was greatly influenced by his 10 years in Italy from ages 18 to 28) organ concerto by him.

If you have never heard his choral concertos written for unaccompanied chorus, you are in for a treat:






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Four Seasons by Aaron Copland, consisting of Appalachian Spring, Winter, Summer and Autumn.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Bach: a string quartet
Not possible. String quartet is a genre formed in classical era. Baroque chamber music is a total different thing.

Mahler: an opera
No need. His symphonies are full of his operatic ideas, and he had put everything in them.

Brahms: a 4th piano sonata
Well, if he really wished to write additional piano sonatas, he should have done another 10 pieces.

Schumann: a 2nd piano concerto
Great.

Bruckner: a set of organ chorales
Please just complete the ninth symphony. There are many chorales in his symphonies.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

bz3 said:


> Schumann: a 2nd piano concerto


There's actually two more Schumann piano concertos, kinda.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Unsuk Chin: another piano concerto
Gombert: string quintet


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A John Adams opera: "Trump in Russia", with the characters Donald Trump, Vladimir Putin, Rex Tillerson, Igor Sechin, Melania Trump and Alina Kabaeva. Not sure yet about the singers for the premiere.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Chordalrock said:


> Unsuk Chin: another piano concerto
> Gombert: string quintet


Unsuk Chin is still alive and well, so perhaps she will write another one at some point. Too bad that it's probably quite expensive to commission works!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Any of the below from three composers all of whom died at the same age (50), as long as it was from their latter years:

a third symphony or second string quartet from Weill

a string quartet or sonata for viola and piano from Mahler

a second piano sonata or a complex palindromic variations work for solo piano from Berg


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Any of the below from three composers all of whom died at the same age (50), as long as it was from their latter years:
> 
> a third symphony or second string quartet from Weill
> 
> ...


You want those FedEx or regular post?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

hpowders said:


> You want those FedEx or regular post?


FedEx if you're payin', hp. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> FedEx if you're payin', hp. :lol:


Why? They have FedEx near _Worcestershire_. I got it straight from the _sauce_.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Unsuk Chin is still alive and well, so perhaps she will write another one at some point. Too bad that it's probably quite expensive to commission works!


If I had money, I'd probably start an indie record company and do some Gombert motets transcribed for string quintet. Might commission some solo piano/harpsichord music if I got someone to play it, but not a whole concerto.


----------



## Rhinotop (Jul 8, 2016)

I would like...

Beethoven: Piano quintet (in the vein of Brahms, Dvorák, Fauré)
Tchaikovsky: Cello concerto
Brahms: Cello concerto, a large mass, a fifth symphony (maybe in G minor or B flat major)
Nielsen: Oboe concerto, Bassoon concerto, Horn concerto (for the other instruments of his quintet)
Bruckner: A horn concerto (it would be perfect)
Dvorák: A tone poem inspired by trains (he loved them)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Why? They have FedEx near _Worcestershire_. I got it straight from the _sauce_.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm(ouch...)


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Barelytenor said:


> I love the music of the Russian composer Dmitri Bortniansky (1751-1825) and would love to hear a big, long, Italianate (he was greatly influenced by his 10 years in Italy from ages 18 to 28) organ concerto by him.
> 
> If you have never heard his choral concertos written for unaccompanied chorus, you are in for a treat:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing this, George. The man composed so much beautiful music! I am going to begin to post some of his music in the "Religious Music/ Sacred Music; what have you been listening to lately Thread."

http://www.talkclassical.com/35917-sacred-music-what-have-75.html This is post #1120 in that thread.

P.S. If you have the time would you also read Post #1119.

Thank you very much!

Josefina


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm(ouch...)


What do you expect from free entertainment? :lol:

That beer always looks so enticing....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Please J.S. Bach, either one more solo keyboard partita or one more solo violin sonata or partita.

I promise not to bother you ever again!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

From Sir Edward Elgar, another theme and variations orchestral work, since the Enigma Variations is one of Elgar's most engaging and approachable works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Another violin concerto by Sibelius...but I'm not exactly holding my breath....given his composing schedule.

If I'm forced to wait too long, I may just call Vieuxtemps, instead. My patience is not unlimited.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mozart - another operas


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Herr Mozart: Please: One more coloratura soprano aria with clarinet obligato like "Parto....parto" from La clemenza di Tito.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

BZ 3 , the string quartet did not come to being until the time of Haydn, some years after the death of Bach in 1750 . As far as we know, the first composer to write them was Haydn , and then, so many other composers such as Mozart, Beethoven and 19th and 20 th century composers .


----------

